# Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde



## carphunterNRW (28. November 2006)

Moin,

hab da mal ein zwei Fragen.

Wir fahren jedes Jahr nach Kappeln. Ursprünglich, um Heringe zufangen. Haben ein eigenes Boot 5 PS AB und haben uns dieses Jahr das erste mal aus der Schlai rausgetraut. Konnten ein paar Meerforellen und ganz vereinzelt Dorsch fangen (Zufällig beim schleppen auf Mefo).

Nächstes Jahr wollen wir gezielt vor Schleimünde auf Dorsch (gerne über 60 cm) und Plattfisch angeln. Haben kein Echolot, könnte aber ggfs. geliehen werden.

Wer weiss wo man in der Ecke gut auf Dosch bzw. Platte angeln kann?? Welche Methoden sind dort ratsam? Lieber Naturköder oder Gummi oder Pilker +Beifänger?? Anfang April 2007 gehts wieder los für eine Woche......

Bin über alle Infos die kommen dankbar. Lasst mal was hören)

Viele Grüße,
carphunterNRW


----------



## SteinbitIII (28. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hi Carphunter,
also, zum Buttangeln könnte ich dir ganz grob das Gebiet so ne halbe Seemeile in der Schlei vor der Mündung empfehlen. Am besten neben der Fahrinne ankern (Ankerball nicht vergessen) und dann mit Wattwurm die Bereiche abfischen...(dann brauchst du aber ne Angelkarte für die Schlei, bekommst Du beim Wassersportzentrum Kappeln, Frank Piotter, genau in Kappeln bei der Autobrücke, der hat auch super Tips parat:m ), auf Dorsch gezielt solltest Du schon auf die Ostsee raus, ohne Echolot und GPS natürlich schwierig. 
Vielleicht probierst Du es direkt *neben* der Fahrrinne, die aus der Schlei läuft (erkennst Du an den Fahrwassertonnen), da gibts schöne Kanten, Gummi selektiert meiner Meinung nach größere Dorsche, die Köpfe je nach Strömung zwischen 50-80 Gramm wählen. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir voerst weiterhelfen.
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## Ritschfisch (28. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hallo Carphunter
Auf Dorsch direkt in der Schleimünde, so ca bis 50m vor der offenen See.Der eine pilkert,und der andere tukkert im Schleichgang und kann gegf.ausweichen.Auf die Art haben wir in kürzester Zeit etliche Dorsche bis 80cm erwischt.Probleme mit ein und ausfahrenden Schiffen gab es nie.
Auf jeden Fall ist das eine Top-Adresse zum Brandungsangeln bis Mitternacht,auch wenn der Weg nur was für Hartgesottene ist.(3/4Stunde Fußmarsch im abenteuerlichen Gelände)

Gruß
Ritschfisch


----------



## dat_geit (28. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Super Tips hier und man merkt es sprechen wirklich Leutz, die sich da auskennen.#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



Ritschfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Carphunter
> Auf jeden Fall ist das eine Top-Adresse zum Brandungsangeln bis Mitternacht,auch wenn der Weg nur was für Hartgesottene ist.(3/4Stunde Fußmarsch im abenteuerlichen Gelände)
> 
> Gruß
> Ritschfisch


 
da hast du recht der weg ist der hammer ,habe mir mal ne wathose zerrissen als ich auf der schrägung beim marine gelände abgeschmiert bin.
aber dorsch bekommst du gut wenn du aus der schlei raus richtung marine in höhe der gelben tonne(achtung ab da sperrgebiet) würde ich aber nur bei gutem wetter anfahren!!für platten am besten vor maasholm in der schlei!!tonne10-12!!:m


----------



## carphunterNRW (28. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Danke für die guten Tipps, dachte immer in der Schlei wäre nicht viel zu holen ausser Hering.......
Vielleicht einfach mal mit dem Buttlöffel probieren und Watt/Seeringelwurm und treiben lassen im Bereich kurz vorm Ausgang......Das werden wir auf jeden Fall probieren.

Gibt es keine Hotspots auf der Ostsee die man noch ganz gut mit 5 PS erreichen kann? Fahrrinne ist klar, immer ein Versuch wert......

Ist denn auch im April mir Dorschen in der Schlei zu rechnen, meine auch etwas Größere (die Nemos sollen erstmal abwachsen).

Gruß,
carphunterNRW


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Ist denn auch im April mir Dorschen in der Schlei zu rechnen, meine auch etwas Größere (die Nemos sollen erstmal abwachsen).


 
Gerade im April ist dort mit Dorsch zu rechnen, da sie zu dieser Zeit dem Futterfisch (Hering) hinterher schwimmen. Werden beim Heringsangeln teilweise bis Kappeln und weiter gefangen. Die Größen sind dann auch ganz gut. Zu der Zeit bleiben selbst die Pilkkutter in der Nähe der Mündung.


----------



## knutemann (29. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Hotspots auf der Ostsee die man noch ganz gut mit 5 PS erreichen kann? Fahrrinne ist klar, immer ein Versuch wert......



Wir waren selbst vor ca. zwei Wochen mit einem 5 PS Boot dort und haben an den schon beschriebenen Stellen super Platte gefangen. Windstärke war ca. 4 und wir waren froh, dass wir innerhalb der Mündung waren. 
Viel Spaß und Petri
Wolfgang


----------



## Rainer 32 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Moin
Wie schon gesagt ist die gesamte Strecke Maasholm-Schleimünde ist top für große Platte. Den Tageshotspot muß man allerdings immer wieder neu suchen. Ankern, 15min. angeln, wenn nichts geht, weiter suchen. Gezieltes Dorschangeln in der Schlei ist ziemlich hoffnungslos. Mit fünf PS auf die Ostsee ist natürlich immer so eine Sache. Nach Süden Richtung Damp wird es schneller tief, man braucht also nicht so weit raus. Das ganze Gebiet ist gut für Dorsch. November, Dezember und auch April, Mai sind meistens sehr gut um gute Dorsche auch sehr flach zu fangen. In der lezten Woche konnten wir z.B. beim Schleppen gute Dorsche bis fast 10Pfd. fangen, allerdings nur flacher als 6m tiefer ging kaum was. Die besten Stellen liegen also nicht unbedingt immer hinter dem Horizont.


----------



## carphunterNRW (29. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

mmm, hört sich echt gut an. Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos.

Da wird man sofort wieder ganz heiss......Wenn der lange Weg von über 400 km nicht wäre|kopfkrat |kopfkrat ich glaub ich wär jeden Tag auf der Ostsee.

Naja, diese Tipss waren echt super.

Danke nochmal|wavey:


----------



## Imbeck2514 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Du kannst gar nichts dagegen machen, keine Plattfische zu fangen. Dies ist wirklich eine tolle Stelle zum Plattfischangeln.


----------



## Wulli (29. November 2006)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Moin,

wenn Du aus Schleimünde rausfährst und an der 4. oder 5. Tonne backbord querab fährst, dann nach ca 200mtr. ankerst, hast Du eine gute Stelle für Platte. Dort habe ich immer sehr gute und große Flundern gezogen. Vorzugsweise bissen sie hier allerdings auf Seeringelwürmer (erhältlich im besagten Angelshop). Hier wirst Du allerdings keine Dorsche fangen, da es zu flach ist. Der Grund besteht aus Sand und einigen Seetangfeldern, also ideal. Wenn Du nach 30 min keinen Biss hast, einfach ein paar Meter versetzen...

Viel Glück

Wulli

P.S. vergiss nicht in der "Giftbude" ein frisch gezapftes Bier zu trinken!


----------



## rütti (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Moin zusammen!
Bin ab 28.10-5.11.11 in Kappeln genau Rabenkirchen Faulück am Campingplatz. Kann mir jamand sagen was dort von der Brandung geht?
Oder ist es dort schlecht für gute Platten und Dorsch. Würde mich über infos freuen ,da ich meinem 11 Jährigen Sohn auch mal das Fischen auf Platte zeigen möchte.
Gruß rütti und Sohn


----------



## rütti (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

hallo zusammen!
Kann mir jemand sagen was zur Zeit in Kappeln von der Brandung aus geht (oder auch vom Boot)
Hatte schon mal angefragt , leider keine Infos bekommen .
Gruß Ruetti und Sohn


----------



## Rainer 32 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hallo,
Kappeln und Brandung sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Willst Du in der Schlei angeln oder an der Ostsee? Wie es in der Schlei läuft weiß ich nicht. Auf der Ostsee vor Schleimünde (jedenfalls vom Boot aus) läuft im Moment Dorsch gut und Platte zum Teil sensationell.


----------



## Heilbutt (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kappeln und Brandung sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Willst Du in der Schlei angeln oder an der Ostsee? Wie es in der Schlei läuft weiß ich nicht. Auf der Ostsee vor Schleimünde (jedenfalls vom Boot aus) läuft im Moment Dorsch gut und Platte zum Teil sensationell.


 

Platte sensationell?!?!?

Oh mann, ich will auch....:c:c

Kannst du hier kurz erläutern was du mit "sensationell" meinst?? (Ich bin masochistisch veranlagt)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rütti (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

An Rainer 32 
Wir sind in Rabenkirchen Faulück, dort ist die Schlei wohl breiter wollte wissen ob dort auch was geht. Ich kann dort ein Boot mieten mit 5 PS Motor. Oder kann man mit dem Boot auch zur Ostsee fahren (oder ist es dann zu weit) Oder mit dem Auto zum Brandungsangeln fahren ? Wo kann ich dann am besten anfangen?
Gruß Rütti


----------



## Rainer 32 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

@Heilbutt
Im Moment sind 80-100 Platte pro Boot eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. An manchen Tagen sind bis zu 50% davon echte Schollen.
@rütti
In der Schlei bis Kappeln fängt man auch sehr sicher Platte, oft sogar die Größeren. Die Dorsche ziehen eher im Winter mal in die Schlei. Mit 5PS kannst Du bei gutem Wetter bis Schleimünde fahren. Raus auf die Ostsee würde ich mich persönlich damit nicht trauen. Gute Brandungsstrände in der Nähe sind z.B. Falshöft, Weidefeld oder Schönhagen.


----------



## rütti (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Danke Dir Rainer, damit kann ich mit meinem Sohn bestimmt einige Fische auf die Schuppen legen!
Er ist 11 Jahre und das erste mal mit dabei.
Wir sind ab dem 28.10 vor Ort, hoffe das die Fische noch in Beißlaune sind.
Danke für die Infos
(besser wattis oder seeringel?)
Rütti und Sohn


----------



## Tomtoy1 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



rütti schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> Kann mir jemand sagen was zur Zeit in Kappeln von der Brandung aus geht (oder auch vom Boot)
> Hatte schon mal angefragt , leider keine Infos bekommen .
> Gruß Ruetti und Sohn



Hallo Rütti,
Schleimünde ist der beste Platz für Flundern.
Wir fahren jedes Jahr 2-3 mal dort hin. Wenn Ihr ein Boot habt probiert es mal ca. 100Meter Steuerboard querab (von See kommend) Nur bei ablandigem Wind. Habe dort im Sommer in 2 Stunden mit meinem Sohn "8" 30 Platte gefangen. Größte Flunder war 50 cm. An einer anderen Stelle in der Nähe (Geheim) habe ich einen Tag später meinen Rekord gebrochen. (In der Galerie von "Kutter und Küste" mal Flunder eingeben. Diese Flunder war sage und schreibe 57 cm lang.

Gruß Thomas

PS. Wir sind im April wieder dort auf Heringe, Dorsch und Meerforelle


----------



## Heilbutt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



Tomtoy1 schrieb:


> Hallo Rütti,
> Schleimünde ist der beste Platz für Flundern.
> Wir fahren jedes Jahr 2-3 mal dort hin. Wenn Ihr ein Boot habt probiert es mal ca. 100Meter Steuerboard querab (von See kommend) Nur bei ablandigem Wind. Habe dort im Sommer in 2 Stunden mit meinem Sohn "8" 30 Platte gefangen. Größte Flunder war 50 cm. An einer anderen Stelle in der Nähe (Geheim) habe ich einen Tag später meinen Rekord gebrochen. (In der Galerie von "Kutter und Küste" mal Flunder eingeben. Diese Flunder war sage und schreibe 57 cm lang.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
das klingt echt gut - sogar sehr gut!!:m
Wir sind im April auch dort!!

Hast du zu der Zeit eher schlechtere Erfahrungen auf Butt??

Kannst du uns Tipps geben wegen Bootsvermietung??

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tomtoy1 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das klingt echt gut - sogar sehr gut!!:m
> Wir sind im April auch dort!!
> 
> ...



 Der April ist ganz klar kein Flunder Monat!
Die weiblichen Tiere haben Schonzeit und sollten auch nicht verangelt werden. Außerdem sind die Tiere im Frühjahr sehr abgemagert. Wenn es Flundern sein sollte, probiert es in der Schlei zB. Kappelner Hafen oder Rabelsund. Dort beißen dann fast  ausschließlich männliche Tiere, da die Weiblichen Tiere anscheinend mit dem Leichgeschäft beschäftigt sind. Nachts kommen auch die Dorsche rein. Sie ziehen hinter den Heringen her und haben eine brauchbare Durchschnittsgröße. Wir werden es auf jeden Fall Mal auf Meerforelle versuchen. Diesen Sommer hat mein Sohn 2 schöne Tiere gefangen. 56cm und 45cm.
Mein Tipp zur Bootsvermietung ist: Such dir eine Unterkunft wo ein Boot dabei ist. Dies ist immer Kostengünstiger. Meiner Meinung nach sind gerade zur Heringszeit die Bootsvermieter Halsabschneider. Ein Freund von mir hatte sich mal ein Boot geliehen, der Vermieter war so unfreundlich, da hätte ich keinen Bock drauf. Oder Frage im Bekanntenkreis ob jemand ein Schlauchboot hat. Ankerball nicht vergessen. 

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Moin,
meiner Erfahrung nach sind die besten Monate von Ende August bis Dezember vor Schleimünde.
Ich selber ankere nicht, sondern lasse mich bei wenig Wind gerne treiben.
Wie Rainer schon sagte, 100 Butt an einem Tag sind keine Seltenheit und vor allem keine Ausnahme.
Anfang Oktober war ich am Samstag mit 2 weiteren Personen draußen.
Wir hatten über 170 Stück, wobei wir untermassige sowie für uns persönlich zu kleine Fische dann zurückgesetzt haben.(ca. 40 Stück)
Außer uns waren noch 12 weitere Boote vor Schleimünde, die alle durchschnittlich einen Fang von 50 bis 100 Platte hatten.
Hier hatten gerade die mehr, die an den Tag nicht geankert haben.
Stille Grundmontagen waren ebenfalls nicht so fängig wie aktiv geführte Köder.
Aber zumindest hatten alle Fisch!!


Sven


----------



## Tomtoy1 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hm, wenn ich höre wie viel Plattfisch aus der Schleimünde geholt wird, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn der gute Bestand wieder einbricht. Maß halten ist angesagt. Ich verwende einen selbstgebauten Buttlöffel und selektiere so die kleinen aus. Wenn ich genug habe, max. 30Stück wechsle ich den Zielfisch (Dorsch, Meerforelle, Hornhecht). Das kann zurzeit dort bereits nach 2 Stunden sein. Das hört sich ja bald an als würde man auf Makele fischen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Thomas was ist das für eine Gleichung? Du hast 30 entnommen wir um die 40 pro Person. Wir fahren 2-3 im Jahr hinaus. Das langt uns.
Beim nächsten Mal fangen wir vieleicht dann auch nur 30 Butt. Ist ja alles schon passiert.
Da aber bei guter Witterung recht viele Boote dort sind, wird natürlich dementsprechend auch dort Fisch gefangen.



Sven


----------



## Rainer 32 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

@Thomas
deine Sorge um den Bestand in allen Ehren aber da brauchst Du dir wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Der Bestand in der westlichen Ostsee ist im Moment so riesig, da fallen die paar geangelten Butt wirklich nicht ins Gewicht. Selbst einige Berufsfischer fischen wohl schon freiwillig mit größeren Maschen. Also einfach mal rausfahren und ohne schlechtes Gewissen genießen. Sollte der Dorschbestand sich wieder einpendeln, ist es mit dem "Plattenhype" sowieso wieder vorbei. Also ich bin Sonntag draußen!


----------



## Tomtoy1 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Thomas was ist das für eine Gleichung? Du hast 30 entnommen wir um die 40 pro Person. Wir fahren 2-3 im Jahr hinaus. Das langt uns.
> Beim nächsten Mal fangen wir vieleicht dann auch nur 30 Butt. Ist ja alles schon passiert.
> Da aber bei guter Witterung recht viele Boote dort sind, wird natürlich dementsprechend auch dort Fisch gefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich wollte niemanden auf den Schlips treten!
Meine 30 kannst du auch durch zwei teilen, wären dann 15 pro Person. Mehr kann und will ich nicht verwerten. Da ich mit dem Buttlöffel selten einen Fisch unter 30 fange.
Es stimmt natürlich mit dem Dorschbestand steigt oder fällt der Buttbestand.


Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Thomas keine Angst, ich fühle mich nicht auf den Schlips getreten.
Kann ja deine Sorge verstehen. Aber Rainer hat es schon passend formuliert.

Sven


----------



## Heilbutt (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Wahnsinn mit was für Zahlen ihr da rumwerft!!!|bigeyes

Beim Brandungsangeln freue ich mich wie ein Schnitzel wenn ich zwei, drei Butt fange...

Kann mir vielleicht noch einer von euch wg. nem Boot weiterhelfen?!
Wir sind genau zur Heringszeit in Kappeln.
Wenn dann wollte ich schon ein einigermaßen ordentliches Boot mit mind. 15 PS um auf die Ostsee rauszufahren.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Nordangler (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Moin Holger,
nutze mal hier die Suchfunktion.
Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit, das Thema Leihboote hier im Forum in dem Raum Kappeln.
Dort waren auch Adressen dabei von Vermietern.

Sven


----------



## Tomtoy1 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hallo Rainer,
ein Freund von mir war gestern vor Schleimünde und hat mit 6 Personen ca. 100 Butts gefangen. Das ist ja erschreckend wie gestapelt die Fische im Moment dort liegen. Habe meine Familie für einen Kurztrip überredet. Werde von Freitag bis Sonntag mein Glück versuchen. Vieleicht sieht man sich. Bin allerdings immer max. 2-3 Stunden draußen, da mein Sohn dann keine Lust mehr hat. Es sei den er zieht mich wieder ab.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rainer 32 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

ja, lief gestern. Ich hatte ca. 40 Stück. Die Ersten haben es sich heute mittag in meiner Bratpfanne gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Na dann guten Appetit!!!!

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

wie siehts da so mit Dorsch aus ?
bin das ganze nä Wochenende in Damp vor Ort |bla:


----------



## papastone (4. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hi,

wollte hier auch aktuell nochmal fragen, wie und wo ihr auf Dorsch angelt vor Schleimünde oder raus auf die Ostsee.
Boot mit GPS/Echolot und 100PS ist vorhanden. D.h. ich kann gut raus, auf die Ostsee.
Wir waren jetzt am Wochenende unterwegs. Von Schleimünde bis zum Sperrgebiet usw. Die Tiefen bewegen sich zwischen 13 und 20 Meter.
Allerdings Kannten oder ähnliche gute Hotspots sind nicht zu finden. Das ist immer alles gleich verlaufen auf dem Grund. Sowas zu finden ist ja wie eine Nadel im Heuhaufen. 
Oder wie macht ihr das?
Wenn ich in Schleimünde starte, wohin fährt man dann am besten? 

Sofern ein Spot gefunden oder Alarm auf dem Echolot - was macht ihr dann?
Halten, 15min angeln, wenn nichts geht dann nächsten Spot suchen? 
Einfach immer irgendwo anhalten, wo Fisch auf dem Echolot angezeigt wird?

Gummifische hatten wir 40-80gr, verschiedene Farben, Größen 15-20cm. 
Rauswerfen und einholen, so dass die Gummifische kurz über Grund laufen. Ähnlich wie Zanderangeln. Richtig?


----------



## fischhändler (4. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Fisch auf dem Echo besagt er ist da
muss aber noch lange nicht beissen.
Die Dorsche haben fress Zeiten.

Technik stimmt 
driften driften  driften
vertrauen in den köder 
dann kommen auch fische


----------



## DerMayor (4. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



papastone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte hier auch aktuell nochmal fragen, wie und wo ihr auf Dorsch angelt vor Schleimünde oder raus auf die Ostsee.
> Boot mit GPS/Echolot und 100PS ist vorhanden. D.h. ich kann gut raus, auf die Ostsee.
> ...



Genau wie mein Vorredner schreibt... Driften Driften driften... De Fische stehen weniger an Kanten, als mehr an einer bestimmten Tiefe... Wenn die Tiefe gefunden ist, immer wieder Driften fahren, sodass man über entsprechende Tiefe driftet. Wracks gibt es dort, im Verhältnis zur Kieler Bucht, deutlich weniger...|wavey:


----------



## Tomtoy1 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

Hallo ich fahre schon seit 15 Jahren bis zu 5 mal im Jahr nach Kappeln.
Hier habe ich schon einige Höhen und Tiefen miterlebt was den Fischfang betrifft.
Ich komme gerade erst von einem 3 Wöchigen Urlaub von dort wieder.
Seid letztes Jahr im Juni ist es sehr schwierig geworden Dorsch zu fangen. Keiner weiß genau wo der Dorsch geblieben ist. Manche vermuten das dies mit dem Brand in Dänemark zusammen hing. Dort ist eine Menge giftiges Löschwasser in die Ostsee gelaufen. Ich glaube eher das Nahrungsangebot ist geringer geworden und der Fisch hat sich aus dem Gebiet verzogen. Aber der Dorsch scheint langsam wieder zu kommen. Wir haben sehr viele allerdings zu kleine Dorsche gefangen. Ein 68er war auch dabei, war aber eine Aufnahme. Wir haben dann aufgehört darauf zu angeln, der Dorsch soll noch wachsen dürfen. Ansonsten hast du alles richtig gemacht. Ein guter Tipp ist auch vor Schönhagen mit einem tieflaufende Wobbler zu schleppen. Parallel zum Ufer vom flachen 6 Meter bis ins tiefe 10 Meter bis man den Dorsch gefunden hat. Wir haben diesmal  viele Makrelen gefangen. Einmal 44 Stück und zwei Mal je 8 Stück. Schön mit den Hornhechten geräuchert und ein zwei Bier dabei lecker Die Schleimünde ist außerdem voll mit Hornhecht. Habe zwei Stück von 80cm gefangen. Hier sind allerdings auch sehr viel kleine dabei. Von der Schleimünde links raus in 5 Meter Wassertiefe haben wir viele Flundern und Klieschen gefangen. 50 Würmer brachten  um die 20 Platte und leider auch 30 Krebse.
Ansonsten viel Spaß da oben wir sind Ende Oktober wieder dort.
Gruß


----------



## papastone (4. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*

was heisst driften?
sich über den Spot treiben lassen?
danach wieder mit motor zurück fahren und wieder rüber treiben lassen?

noch eine frage; schmeisst ihr die gummifische in fließrichtung und kurbelt anschliessend gegen den strom? oder genau andersrum? oder egal?


----------



## Tomtoy1 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsch und Platte vor Schleimünde*



papastone schrieb:


> was heisst driften?
> sich über den Spot treiben lassen?
> danach wieder mit motor zurück fahren und wieder rüber treiben lassen?
> 
> noch eine frage; schmeisst ihr die gummifische in fließrichtung und kurbelt anschliessend gegen den strom? oder genau andersrum? oder egal?



[FONT=&quot]Es hängt immer davon ab wie stark die Drift ist und ob das Gewicht vom Jigkopf dazu passt.
Grundsätzlich sollte man in der Nähe vom Grund sein.
Hier gibt es natürlich auch Ausnahmen.
Meinen größten Dorsch vor Schleimünde (81cm) habe ich aus Versehen gefangen. Hatte jemandem geholfen und den Gummifisch einfach nur hängen gelassen. Will sagen manchmal ist weniger Bewegung mehr.[/FONT]


----------



## D.Steffens (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage.

Ich bin öfter mal mit dem Boot in Kappeln. gerne würde ich mal Jemanden mitnehmen, der mir mal das Plattenfischen zeigt. 

Hat Jemand Lust mal mitzukommen???

LG von Dirk


----------



## Chips (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

habe auch mal ein paar Fragen...

Bin Ende November ne woche in Port Olpenitz, eigenes Boot dabei
.

Links und rechts der Schleimündung ist ja Schongebiet, geht das von Richtung Schleimündung über die Hafeneinfahrt Port Olpenitz
hinaus? oder kann ich da ggf. mal vom Strand angeln?

Wie weit muss ich aus der Schleimümdung/Hafeneinfahrt Olpenitz Seewärts raus um ausserhalb des Schutzgebietes zu sein, reichen 500m?

Lohnt es sich in der Schlei(Mündungsbereich innerhalb) neben der Fahrrinne verankert auf Platte zu angeln ende November?

Wo kann ich da in der Nähe Wattis kaufen?

Gibts um die Zeit noch Heringe in der Schlei?

LG
Chips


----------



## papastone (14. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

einfach an der Steinmauer zur Einfahrt Port Olpenitz ankern. 
wenn du drauf zufährst, dann rechts davon. Wo auch die großen Stein kommen.
einfach davor hinlegen.
da fängst du dich dumm und dämlich mit Schollen.

@D.Steffens: Grundsätzlich kann bestimmt irgendwann mal jemand mitkommen...ansonsten einfach ein Schollenvorfach kaufen, Blei anknoten. Dann kaufste dir Wattwürmer und legst dich an die von mir o.g. Stelle.

mfg


----------



## Chips (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hört sich ja gut an.

Aber ist zwischen Schleimünde und Olpenitz Hafeneinfahrt nicht Schongebiet?

Meinst du mit "wenn du darauf zu fährst" von See kommend? Dann wäre rechts davon ja zwischen Schleimünde und Hafeneinfahrt Olpenitz...

Gibt es in dem Angelladen in Kappeln Wattis zu kaufen? Ist eine vorbestellung nötig?

Gruß
Chips


----------



## papastone (15. Oktober 2018)

Ja genau, wenn du drauf zu fährst - von See kommend.
Direkt an der ersten Steinmauer. Das passt.

Angelladen in Kappeln hat Wattis. Brauchst du nicht bestellen vorher.


----------



## Chips (16. Oktober 2018)

Ok.
Danke, dann werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen Ende November.
Haupsache das Wetter spielt mit.

Chips


----------



## boot (13. April 2020)

Ja ja, bald ist es soweit und es lohnt sich wieder auf Platten zu angeln.


----------

